# How to calibrate to reference level



## Guest

All:
I know that I have scanned through a post on how to calibrate your system to reference level but my searches can't find it. Can any one give me the instructions or "How to Guide"?
Thanks,
Nick (Supervsl)


----------



## Anthony

I would say that's easy, but every receiver has different menus or auto functions to accomplish this. Also, different people calibrate to different reference volumes due to room size, neighbors, personal preference, hearing loss  , etc.

That said, there is probably some sort of pink noise generator on your receiver. It _should_ be under speaker setup, or level set, or config menus. Once it is on, there is usually a way to pan the signal around the room, one speaker at a time. 

As for the actual testing, I use a Radio Shack analog SPL meter, mounted to a tripod. Aim the mic at the ceiling, but forward about 15 degrees or so. I try to get it right where my head would be in my favorite listening position. 

Set C weighting, slow response. Fast response jumps too much and A weighting rolls off the low frequency too much. I set the range to either 70 or 80, and try to get the levels to 75 dB. Others go up to 80 or above. It sounds low, but with all three fronts playing loud signals, it gets over 90dB, which is plenty loud for a townhouse  I find it's better to set the range low and watch the needle go above than to set it high and try to watch the needle go low (easier to read the scales -- less ambiguity).

After that, go around the room and use your receiver/preamp level controls to set each individual channel to the same level. If you make any changes like subwoofer position, EQ, etc -- be sure to repeat the level setup.

Finally, some people like to "jack" the rears a bit louder (1-3dB) as well as the subwoofer. 

Good luck.


----------



## salvasol

Is this your current system???

Receiver: Yamaha RX-V 650
Front: Infinity Primus 250
Center: Infinity Primus C25
Surround: Infinity Primus 150
Rear: Infinity Primus 140
Sub: (2) Infinity PS8

I found this link for the RX-V650 http://yamaha.com/yec/products/productdetail.html?CNTID=200012&CNTYP=PRODUCT&LGFL=Y, it shows that comes with the YPAO for auto calibration :yes::yes::yes:... you can start with that, and then do a manual correction if you don't like something ...

I have the RX-V2700 and did the calibration manually because I didn't get the YPAO (it was an open box deal) ... I ordered last week, and as soon I get I will do the auto calibration and then, manually adjust wherever I don't like or if was inproperly set ... :yes::yes:


----------



## brent_s

Do you want to find out what "reference level" is on your system or calibrate the speaker levels?

Calibrating each channel so that they measure the same SPL from the same source signal can be done at any volume that is consistently measurable by the Radio Shack SPL meter or similar. Any THX certified title can give you these tones or you can use the tones built in to your receiver. I personally like the $20 Sound & Vision HT Setup Disc for both the audio and video calibration information included. Also, Soho54 is authoring an setup/testing DVD exclusively for the Shack that will be freely downloadable here, once it's completed.

After "calibrating", you can find the master volume level on your receiver/processor that produces Reference Level playback. However, you need to know the recording level of the test signal you're using. For a -20 dBfs signal, you'd want the MV setting that measured 85dB at your seating position. For a -30 dBfs signal, you'd want 75dB measured. Both would then produce 105dB with a 0 dBfs signal. I *think* the THX optimizer tones are usually -20dB, but I'm not 100% positive. Receivers/processor test tones vary and aren't guaranteed to be -20 or -30.

Obviously, you can combine both steps by "calibrating" using a 75dB/85dB reading as appropriate to your source signal.

-Brent


----------



## Guest

Thank you all for your replies. Yes I am using the Yammy w/YPAO. My question is how do I adjust the levels to calibrate for reference. By this I mean is it possible to set up my system so that when I watch a dvd at a specific volume, eg. 0db on my reciever, and then watch the same dvd at a different location again at 0db, the volume/sound levels will be the same?

I suppose this question comes from all of the comments that I have seen where people note that they get a certain SPL from a movie scene at a specific db reading on their reciever. I just was hoping there was a standard way to set up my system so that I could more accurately compare it with others.

I think Brent answered my question the best. I will aquire the setup disc he recommended and calibrate off of that.

Thanks,
Nick


----------



## salvasol

supervsl said:


> ... My question is how do I adjust the levels to calibrate for reference. By this I mean is it possible to set up my system so that when I watch a dvd at a specific volume, eg. 0db on my reciever, and then watch the same dvd at a different location again at 0db, the volume/sound levels will be the same? ...
> 
> 
> 
> By a different location ... Do you mean: another room with a different receiver (eg: sister, brother, friend, etc)???? :dontknow::dontknow:
> 
> If that's the case I don't think is possible ... every receiver, speakers, etc. will have different volume levels after calibrating ... I had a Sony before, when I calibrated the master volume was 60 (max was 75), now I use Yamaha RX-V2700 and after calibration the master volume was 0dbs (max is 16.5dbs) :dizzy: ... I don't think 60 and 0dbs are the same :huh: ... but both were calibrated at 75dbs.
> 
> Maybe somebody with more experience than me can explain this better ...:whew::yes:
Click to expand...


----------



## dieselpower1966

Nick,
as the other shacksters have given you the steps for setting up your system I'll skip that part.
if what you want to know is how do I set my system at say 40 on the master volume. this is easy as well. after you've done your calibration with your spl meter, remember if you use the pink noise from your receiver that sound is 10db lower than the sound will actually be. example, use the pink noise, set everything for 75db on your spl meter. then when you play a movie it will actually be set around 85 db. now the easy way to watch the movie at a set level. just remember what number your master volume is set at in order to get that 85 db. again master volume set at 40 for example. mine is setup this way. however I want to feel the bass so I turn the sub up just about 3db higher.
good luck
Dieselpower


----------



## bobgpsr

supervsl said:


> Thank you all for your replies. Yes I am using the Yammy w/YPAO. My question is how do I adjust the levels to calibrate for reference. By this I mean is it possible to set up my system so that when I watch a dvd at a specific volume, eg. 0db on my reciever, and then watch the same dvd at a different location again at 0db, the volume/sound levels will be the same?
> 
> I suppose this question comes from all of the comments that I have seen where people note that they get a certain SPL from a movie scene at a specific db reading on their reciever. I just was hoping there was a standard way to set up my system so that I could more accurately compare it with others.
> 
> I think Brent answered my question the best. I will aquire the setup disc he recommended and calibrate off of that.
> 
> Thanks,
> Nick


The Yamaha's YPAO should calibrate to reference level (note the volume control setting it uses). IIRC my RX-V2500 uses a -10 setting for its reference level calibration. This is assuming you use the little YPAO cal mike that came with the AVR. Using that (-10 setting) gives me 85 dB SPL average with 105 dB peak SPL. Normally my wife insists that we listen at 10 to 15 dB less than that.

You should not have to have a cal disc to set/cal reference level, siince you have the Yamaha YPAO -- but it does settle any concern about the overall input level trim for your DVD player connection.


----------

